# squirrel pics



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

look at this squirrel i shot the otherday


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

that pic has been around for 3 years
:wink:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

wow thats not fake. haha there dolls!


----------



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

haha thats funny


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, imagine if they actually got that big. i would hunt them like crazy. :sniper:


----------

